# question for systema students



## brokenbonz (Sep 12, 2007)

I was a martial artist for years, I experimented with taekwondo, kickboxing, karate, arnis and wrestling and stopped practice due to a car accident (broke 4 ribs and compressed a spinal disk) and was looking to get back to practice.  Would systema be a good style to break myself back in again?


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Sep 13, 2007)

bb,
You will have to answer that question for yourself. Only you can decide if a system is right for you given your history, goals, motivation and desires. I suggest trying it out and seeing how it fits. Best of luck.

Take care,

Mark J.


----------



## Tbone_trex (Sep 13, 2007)

All I would like to say is that I have been introduced to many arts over the last 17 years and hold a shodan in shotokan karate and a 1st kyu in shorin ryu, I personally think that Systema is by far the most practical and effective "Systema" out there. Now keep in mind this coming from someone that has never once attended a seminar or training camp with Vladimir, however I do have his dvd and have many friends that have first hand experience training with Vlad. This is a "Systema" for anyone of any age, you know your limits and abilities. Any martial art out there will test both, know where to draw the line,  find a reputable instructor and not some yahoo that claims to be affiliated with this association or that one lots of instructors have what I would call a black belt in mouth but anyone that is a true martial artist knows that a belt just holds your pants up, true skill is what really matters, no matter which art you decide to train in good luck!! I personally know what it's like to overcome an injury and bounce back.


----------



## RachelK (Sep 13, 2007)

Of course, you should check with your doctor before beginning physical exercise of any sort, to make sure that you will not interrupt the healing process.

With that disclaimer, I think Systema's fluid movements, emphasis on breathing and relaxation, and the fact that there is no "blocking" make it a good choice for a student recovering from injuries. But you still have to know your limits, know what you can do and what will cause harm, and there will inevitably be exercises which you'll have to either modify, or sit out altogether. I mean, if your broken ribs are healing, you might want to avoid getting punched in the ribs. So it's best to communicate your injuries to the instructor, as well as to all of your training partners.

Naturally, I am biased, being a Systema student myself, it's hard for me to _not_ recommend Systema to other people, injured or not


----------



## brokenbonz (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies, I really appreciate your advices


----------



## NYCRonin (Sep 14, 2007)

My reply comes in late - but is not from a student - nor, a teacher anymore- it comes from a person who has 4 decades of study in martial stuff.
You mentioned ranks. I have 3 B.Belts...and a number of 'ranking scales' expressed in a system - gloves, levels....hells bells, just the standing in a line up before class has been, often - the indicator of 'rank and proper place in a class'.
It really, I feel - is all about WTF you are seeking in life- to find a form of congruency -  all about what the student  - the seeker, hopes to find.

Many here know I am a 22 year veteran of NYC Corrections - 19 years of that spent in very 'active' venues of contact with the 'hot spots' and the nastiest of the nasty that are coming through the system...My last 3 years, by grace of the old school wardens and chiefs of the department - has seen me in more of a go between between the younger officers, and the superior officers....though I am permitted to respond to emergency situations. 

The fistful of gold gilded trophies I won in competitive martial contests - were given to my - now - long dead original teacher of being both a person of very modest means, that sought a better life by studying martial arts...but he was the one who taught me, initially - that a real student of martial study MUST seek - always, seek - never become complacent. Never settle for the human desire for a stasis.

As a child - I broke my spine. I was not to ever walk again. I did so, by the grace of love and fine doctors. The break actually provided me with an unusual form of movement.
I studied many methods - the list floats around here somewhere - but covers east and west and many in between.

Hells bells - I learned alot from working with inspired to be violent and nasty individuals in jail - it was a weird and direct testing ground for considering and expressing self protection. Other employment's gave verification to the effectiveness of the teachers I was lucky enough to train under.

In other words - I have a little bit of both contest and much more real time  - no contest but only survival - type of experience....tucked under the belts I have not worn in over 20+ years.
You do not know me - never worked out with my 53 year old ***-  BUT:
take the following for what is useful.
*****

NEVER stop looking into what works for YOU.

As far as Systema is concerned....for this one?

Studying under The Big Dogs and the fine exponents that are validated to teach?

Even the students who are just into 'this' to be 'in too' all of this?

I can walk into any class - practically anywhere - and learn something  - or refresh my passion for study. I can walk and study alone and gain also.

Systema is a very personal and fluid study - there are no belts...no rules....but there is definetly certain principles that are as form fitting as one's very skin. 
I am comfortable in my skin - as a martial student - thanks to the lost puzzle pieces that were small but lacking...in all my previous martial study.

So said - I end with cautions:

Go to Vlad's site and look up the schools and affiliates.

Find a local exponent...and give them just 3 months of study - open to a re-set of what you knew in the past. Be truthful of body limitations, be open - be your self.

And know that results vary - widely.

Mostly...because in studying systema - it is not the challenge to grow that might block your way forward - it might just be past fears and chosen limitations...that could hold you back.

Just let go...for just 3 months - with a well chosen guide.

And if Systema does not feel right to you?

Please just move on and find what you need.
Leave the class and try to find what you need to learn....lol - then come on back!

Systema is NOT for everyone...but those that need and fill in the blanks from previous study - ya'all are always welcome to come and stay...visit and go and come back, if you choose - again.

Systema is not leaving - and though a recent member of general martial study...it simply will not go away.

The Community/Systema - on the web, often get called out as useless m.a. and a useless art. 
Ya know?
In my experience - I remember the 'in the know folks' say the same thing about the backfist...judo...Muay Thai....Boxing...Wrestling...even when the early form of MMA/BJJ - et all - too many to mention...I heard exactly the same damn thing from closed minds who were too devoted to whatever half decent rank they earned  - to just trry another way.

Some rank on TMA - and the TMA on progressive - and to this day - one of the most amasing and effective exponents of martial study I ever saw move freely  -was from FMA root with a never ending desire to move well - a guy named Professor Visitation..and his student Arthur Perazzo. THAT would be adjudged as useless and crappy  -but those 2 guys could protect another - they did so in real time - and defend themselves - or, just scare the hell out of an aggressor - and then just walk away.

I saw that -  now  - ovewr 30 years ago...both, are passed over by history. BOTH were as fine as those as the ones who had more degrees than a thermometer...both were exactly like how I hoped to be - safe in challenge  - and retaining the open mind.

You might find something - a piece of the puzzle in Systema..

I invite you...as a member of The Crew - to roll the dice and find out for yourself.
*****
THAT is exactly all any real world - unconcerned with trophies and accolades and belts - a person who seeks whatever the martial arts is really about.........NEEDS to do.
Over and over - until they find the home they seek.
*****
I did so - and found a home in Systema - and am fully allowed to continue to renovate where I am.
Systema folks are like that.


----------



## brokenbonz (Sep 19, 2007)

wowa that was what I call a reply lol.  You have a remarkable background working in corrections in NYC is pretty rough (I have lotsa friends who do that here in NJ).  I admire your modesty when goving over your past martial arts accomplishment, and your considerations on systema really opened up my eyes on what my state of mind should be not only on learning systema but any other martial art I may have an interest in.
I managed to find a pretty reputable school here in NJ it's a bit of a hike from where I am but I'm sure is worth it.
Once again, thanks for taking the time to reply


----------

